
Wikileaks Hands “Keys” to Putin’s Russian Hacker – Readers, Leakers Tracked - nikdaheratik
https://patribotics.wordpress.com/2017/03/14/wikileaks-hands-keys-to-putins-russian-hacker-readers-leakers-tracked/
======
cs1717p
So much stupidity in this post I don't know where to begin.

What does this analysis show? Nothing except that one of the Wikileaks.org
servers is hosted in Russia. And another two are hosted in Western Europe. No
single point of failure. No reliance on US friendly countries not to shut down
their servers.

> Be Wikileaks about to piss off the governing party (at the time) of the
> world's major superpower.

> Servers all hosted in countries friendly and under the thumb of the USA
> (Most western European states)

> Add a server backup in Russia.

This doesn't mean the servers operators had access to any files the public
hasn't. As far as we know there is no other data on Wikileaks.org.

Given their propensity for encryption, cryptography, etc., and the knowledge
that most major states can access near enough any traffic or server it is
highly unlikely that there is anything on there that could be stolen by the
server operators.

In other words the Russian server contains near enough the same data as we see
by browsing the site.

Regarding being able to log visitors to the site -- Wikileaks forces the
leakers to use Tor and access their hidden service, which eliminates the
possibility of the Russian sysadmin from seeing who is leaking.

------
EJTH
Isn't this a little far fetched?

Its comparable to saying that Wikileaks is in bed with Trump if they had used
AWS or similar american service, as its no secret that any american IT company
is forced to comply with NSA etc.

